# Diver ducks



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

I was amazed to see some diving ducks on opening day duck season in the southern three zone of Michigan. had a group of half-dozen Buffy's flying around the lake I was hunting has anyone noticed the push of divers so early in the season if so what other drivers have you guys seen? How have they been moving this past week?


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't know about zone 3 but for the opener in zone 1 there was all kids of ducks. I even shot a hen Goldeneye opening day up there.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

i havent seen them but hearing from other hunters that they around. my new job does not afford me the scouting time i had last year so i have to rely on second hand info. i know when i was in the UP for the opener there were some large rafts on Huron, i assumed they were scoters but they could have been Redheads as i have seen both in that area previous years...


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Pretty strange to be hearing of buffies on opening day in zone 3. I used to hunt a lake in zone 2 that would get infested with them just after the 1st week of Nov. I hope this El Nino doesn't turn into a La Nina. I'm getting old I don't like it that much anymore. I hate the snow now where I used to like it. But, then playing in it or shoveling it is two different things. I don't mind if 4-5" of ice happens so somebody can drill a hole for a few gills or perch, maybe stick a pike. But, I'd rather not see my heating bill go up $1500 because of real cold weather.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

"Oh hey, there's a bufflehead in the decoys"

Yeah, we saw lots of divers.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I was going to start a thread about this topic. I am glad that you brought it up.

We have taken 2 buffleheads from my blind, one on the opener. Also, today, I shot an old squaw (long tailed duck). 

I have kept records for over 30 years, I usually do not count on buffleheads until after Halloween.

Migration seems early this year.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

was buzzed by a beautiful drake RH on Harsens Saturday afternoon only to admire it by our group of 3 LOL. Chased a criple Bluebill yesterday morning as we pulled into our zone, flushed a buffie on the way out........ there are definitly some around.


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

My hunt sunday on a small inland lake produced 2 bluebills, 2 buffleheads, and two ringnecks


----------



## pmatthewc (Feb 17, 2015)

2 ringnecks in our mixed bag on the opener in SW Michigan. Last time we shot a diver on the opener was 4 years ago...I remember it because it was my current Lab's first retrieve.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Also saw a good number of divers during zone 2 and zone 3 openers. Buffleheads in particular


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

Grizzyaries said:


> I was amazed to see some diving ducks on opening day duck season in the southern three zone of Michigan. had a group of half-dozen Buffy's flying around the lake I was hunting has anyone noticed the push of divers so early in the season if so what other drivers have you guys seen? How have they been moving this past week?


Hunted Sunday shot Redheads Ring necks Woodies and gads ! no Mallards !


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

I


Grizzyaries said:


> I was amazed to see some diving ducks on opening day duck season in the southern three zone of Michigan. had a group of half-dozen Buffy's flying around the lake I was hunting has anyone noticed the push of divers so early in the season if so what other drivers have you guys seen? How have they been moving this past week?


I saw hundreds of mixed divers on lake st Clair last Sunday while fishing with my dad.
At present I am hunting with my brother on the east end of the UP. and are seeing very few.
Only saw a dozen or so divers while crossing the bridge.


----------



## 2shorthairs (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, last weekend in the northern lower we shot ringneck,bluebill, redhead, gw teal, mallard and a bunch of buffies! Quite the mix of birds. Fun hunt!


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

shoot I wasn't even counting ringers, I think we've shot 8 this past week at Harsens.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> shoot I wasn't even counting ringers, I think we've shot 8 this past week at Harsens.


I never count Ringnecks as "divers" when talking about our typical selection of divers in Michigan. Ringnecks feed in shallow marshes and migrate early. Basically a black and white puddle duck in my book.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Opener was a week later than usual, mid October is usually when the buggies start showing up


----------



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

lastflight said:


> I never count Ringnecks as "divers" when talking about our typical selection of divers in Michigan. Ringnecks feed in shallow marshes and migrate early. Basically a black and white puddle duck in my book.


In my experience Ringers taste more like a puddle duck as well.


----------



## ac87096 (May 26, 2010)

Grizzyaries said:


> I was amazed to see some diving ducks on opening day duck season in the southern three zone of Michigan. had a group of half-dozen Buffy's flying around the lake I was hunting has anyone noticed the push of divers so early in the season if so what other drivers have you guys seen? How have they been moving this past week?


Our opening day was a mixed bag of redheads, blue Bill's and a pintail. Never seen divers this early but we killed em.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Won't be long and we'll be reading posts that say..

"We need new birds...."

"Where are all the ducks..."

"Are they still stuck up in Canada?" 

Gonna be a LONG last 2/3 of the season for a lot of guys.


----------



## Snowulf (Nov 23, 2015)

This weekends take consisted of mallards, redheads, bluebills, cans, and buffies

That’s down in se mich,
Don’t think I’ve ever seen a can this early


----------

